# Akron OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

An Akron man who was shot by police last week is out of jail and recovering at home.

Elijah Cade, 19, was released from Summit County Jail after posting a $1,000 bond on Tuesday, according to Akron Municipal Court records.

"Elijah Cade is home and for that we give praise," his parents, Alfred and Helena Cade, said in a statement released Wednesday through their son's attorney. "We are thankful for all those who have shown compassion thus far."

The Cades are continuing to publicly question why their son, whom they say was unarmed, was shot after being pursued by police for a nonviolent traffic violation.

Police have not said whether Cade had a weapon.

"We have nothing further at this time, and the investigation is in the early stages and is still ongoing," Akron police spokesman Lt. Michael Miller said Wednesday.

Cade was shot Jan. 7. Akron police said officers were attempting to make a traffic stop on a vehicle driven by Cade when he failed to stop, and a pursuit was initiated.

According to a police report from the incident, the chase was called off after Cade started driving at a high rate of speed. About 30 seconds after the chase started, Cade crashed his vehicle into a pole near the intersection of Manchester Road and Kenmore Boulevard. Officers said Cade was slumped over the steering wheel and they called for EMS, believing he needed attention.

When officers approached the vehicle, police said, Cade got out and began moving toward them. Officers shot at him, hitting him multiple times.

He was taken to Cleveland Clinic Akron General, where he remained until he was released Monday and taken to the Summit County Jail on a probation violation charge for a 2018 burglary.

Akron Municipal Court records show Cade has been charged with willful fleeing, a third-degree felony. Cade was also cited for several traffic violations: failure to control, reckless operation, suspended driver's license, unauthorized plates and obscured plates.

On Tuesday, attorney Walter Madison filed a request to release Cade from jail to seek proper medical attention for his injuries. While emergency surgery was performed, doctors were unable to remove a projectile from the shooting that is lodged in his liver. He also has an incision held together by staples from his chest to his belly.

The Cades shared photos with the Beacon Journal on Wednesday of their son in the hospital after the shooting.

In one photo, Cade is hooked up to a breathing tube. In another, an incision is visible stretching the length of his abdomen.

"Instead of the jail photo, we have decided to share this painful image of our son after he was shot by Akron police officer(s)," the couple said in the statement released through their son's attorney.

Police said that the three officers involved in the shooting were placed on paid administrative leave, per department policy. Miller said Wednesday the officers remain on leave.

One officer has almost 13 years of experience, and the other two officers each have almost two years of experience.

The Beacon Journal has requested any video footage from the incident, including body-worn camera footage from officers involved. It has also requested copies of any police department policies relating to the incident, and personnel files of the officers involved.


----------

